# Flatwork and Block in Cold Weather



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey guys, looks like I'll be breaking ground in the height of winter for a new addition.

Been a long time since I have done this - usually schedule them for early spring or late fall.

What I should expect to hear from my masonry sub regarding pouring footings in that weather and laying block?

Longer time? Site conditions? Additives? Extra costs?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Insulated blankets are your friend.

It takes longer in the winter to do anything, why should this be different?:thumbsup:


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

How big of an addition? A few days in a row above freezing to pour footings and lay some block should not be too hard to get. Could possibly be done in two days? Pour footings and block the next day?


But to answer your questions. As long as the temperature is above freezing you should be good to go. If it falls below freezing at night cover everything up with insulated blankets.

If it is going to be consistently below freezing you can tarp the area in and use temporary heat.

Your added costs will be labor to cover up or tent in. And cost of temporary heat. It will also take longer in general so I am sure there will be an added cost from the sub. Working under tarps sucks.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Ask a good contractor about what to do in cold weather.

Full basements are done here in very cold weather (0 to -10 in the morning). Planning and scheduling are critical.

1. Do not dig too early and give the concrete contractor or mason contractor (if they are not the same, which complicates things) for him to control. Usually a good mason will have a ggod relationship and communication with his excavator.

2. Make sure things go according to schedule so the subs can do what is necessary ahead of time like protecting the soil/excavation and footings, get the sand a day or so early and have a steel culvert to dump the sand on and heat it over night. the mason contrctor might be able to get hot water (no more than 140F) from the block supplier before the block are delivered.

3. Keep out of the way and let the masons get it knocked out in one day. An eaxtra day to wrap up may be necesary if it is windy, since our cold weather always has a clear sky and sun.

4. Have the wall covered immediately after the block are laid.

Around here, there critical thing is having a plan/schedule and stick to it irregardless of the weather conditions. That is because it is important to get the house up and enclosed as soon as possible so it can be turned over or sold ($s).

Locally, in about 20-30 years, I never heard of a GC ask for a specific price for a winter job because the performance is important and not the cost will be in line with what is usually paid and lack of performance loses money for the GC and time is money. Usually the GC gives the plans to the sub, tells him the address and make sure there is a some refernce to have the sub stake it out and make a late excavation and put down blankets. In cold weather, planning is important and piece-mealing out the responsibility between excavation, concrete footings and masonry is asking for big trouble.

Just some comments from a cold climate where GCs use reliable subs that plan and use the weather forecast for adjustments. - When it gets to -20F there some additional problems.


----------



## americanmason (Sep 11, 2010)

In my experience, keep all materials dry,heat the water. Wait for the best days in your 7day forecast and go for it . Definitly cover with the insulated blankets. Hope you can find good enough couple of days not to have to tarp in. When we work with clients the prices are the same all year.


www.myic.com/americanmasonry


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I double my labor in the winter. Little things like keeping sand and water in good shape add up. I also tent most of my work. Not for concrete, but for any brick/block/stone.


----------

